# Last Beehive Cruise/meal this year: 6th November



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

At long last we have a final date for this run.

*Sunday, 6th November*, normal format:
meet at the Legh Arms, Adlington, which is situated on the A523 about 5 miles north of Macclesfield, at 1:00pm (or at my house for coffees at 12:00 noon - pm for directions). Something like a two hour run with a stop for a photo shoot to finish at the Beehive in Combs for waffles 

I hope it won't be just 
Sue&Barry
Dani&Ron

:wink: :roll: 

For ease of reading, we now have

Sue&Barry
Dani&Ron
Steve&Geoff
David, Karen and Elizabeth
?Paul?
?Eric?

Anyone else???


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Aye, we'll have a meet and meal on the 18th or 19th October 'coz I'm down that way during those days and stuck for things to do  :lol:

On a more serious note, is Ron getting the keys for A3DFU on Sat :? 
Pleeeeze


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani
Hope to do a skipton run nov/dec let me know when you can make a date for a drive  
Looking at a winter hol at the min so not 100% on my dates :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Aye, we'll have a meet and meal on the 18th or 19th October 'coz I'm down that way during those days and stuck for things to do  :lol:
> 
> On a more serious note, is Ron getting the keys for A3DFU on Sat :?
> Pleeeeze


Great, I should have some time on both days  Perhaps we can have a curry?  Please see PM for my mob 

Ssshhhhhhhhh, don't tell Ron that I have a soft spot :? I'll surrender my car car keys for the first time  
[can't let him go to a TT meet in his whallowy A6]
I just hope I will get A3DFU back in one piece and in good condition :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Dani
> Hope to do a skipton run nov/dec let me know when you can make a date for a drive
> Looking at a winter hol at the min so not 100% on my dates :wink:


Most dates are still o.k. for me .... apart from 12th/13 and 26/27th November ... and 3rd/4th December
Oh, and 17th December evening :wink: :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Aye, we'll have a meet and meal on the 18th or 19th October 'coz I'm down that way during those days and stuck for things to do  :lol:
> ...


Excellent 8) 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Your secret is safe with me :wink: I take it Ron doesn't browse the forum then :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Dani
> ...


We are looking at @ 12th/13 nov for 2 weeks hol    
We need to sort a date out soooooon then  :wink: so we don't clash


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> I take it Ron doesn't browse the forum then :?


Nooooo chance. He has other interests :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> We need to sort a date out soooooon then  :wink: so we don't clash


Agreed. I want to go to another Skipton Run, please :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > We need to sort a date out soooooon then  :wink: so we don't clash
> ...


When are you free then ??? :-* :-* after 27th'ish nov ,,, looking at a sunday i guess and cross keys for food


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Sunday 11th Dec? Cross Keys sounds great


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3 DFU "Secret safe with Obiwan and me also." :wink:

Meet - will check the diary


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3 DFU "Secret safe with Obiwan and me also." :wink:
> 
> Meet - will check the diary


Are we on three different subjects here? :roll:

Let's get back to a possible *BeeHive meet*, with or without cruise. Do we want one? and if so, when? How about Sunday, 6th November?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Dani, sorry cannot make the 6th November but can make most other Sundays at the moment - just make sure I am not leading though :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

20th November? :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> 20th November? :?


20th November now booked for me and kiTTcaTT, thats in our own cars, yehhh 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > 20th November? :?
> ...


Are you going to bring a car each? 

Let's see what Steve&Geoff say to the 20th. And of course we need to see what date David wants to do the Skipton Run


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Looks like @20 th we will be on hol ,,,, so no probs with the Skipton run ,in December ,,,, snow permitting


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes we bring both cars


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Do I remember someone saying not too long ago that owning 2 TTs is greedy? :wink: :roll: :-*

Anyway, the more the merrier  8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

I can't really afford the time for both the Southport and Beehive runs on the run up to Christmas.

I will let you decide if the Beehive is on or not depending on numbers. I think I would prefer the Southport run for a change.

Is that OK with you?

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I can't really afford the time for both the Southport and Beehive runs on the run up to Christmas.
> 
> ...


Steve 
Skipton ,,,, not southport unless peeps would prefer southport :?

ps Dani that road is open again    now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve&David,

Beehive, Southport, Skipton: anything goes 

I'm happy to be _part of the pack_ and not lead 8) 

David, I'm not sure that A3DFU will still enjoy *that* road at more than 5mph :roll: 
[she sits a bit lower since some time]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We are easy on whichever route, its dates that are a problem. On the day we will tag along with the crowd, however, variety is the spice of life 8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Me and Em are also easy on which route/date you all decide.

Once its in stone let me know and we'll be there! In my new front wheel drive pocket rocket!!  Emma might be bringing the Mini also?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Me and Em are also easy on which route/date you all decide.
> 
> Once its in stone let me know and we'll be there! In my new front wheel drive pocket rocket!!


Well, perhaps we'll just have a short blast and a meal/dinner?

?no blast for the brummis?Just meet like some months ago?

I'll be loking fw to your pocket rocket Mikey - hardly had time to look at it on Thursday :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like there are some peeps from Scottland interested in this meet 

And just to confuse the issue (again!!) I can now do any weekend in November apart from the last one. So, if early November will be better, I'm happy to do that. Otherwise we'll stick with the 20th.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani, 20th November is the only one me and kiTTcaTT can make so if you opt for the Skipton run on 11th December instead how about just a mini me cruise on the 20th anyway? Milkfloats at the ready and let kiTTcaTT lead with Ron as her spotter? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dani, 20th November is the only one me and kiTTcaTT can make so if you opt for the Skipton run on 11th December instead how about just a mini me cruise on the 20th anyway? Milkfloats at the ready and let kiTTcaTT lead with Ron as her spotter? :wink:


You be careful what you call a milkfloat (Sue may shout at you!!)

20th November, it's a deal


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, 20th November is the only one me and kiTTcaTT can make so if you opt for the Skipton run on 11th December instead how about just a mini me cruise on the 20th anyway? Milkfloats at the ready and let kiTTcaTT lead with Ron as her spotter? :wink:
> ...


I am ignoring both of you. :x 
KiTTcaTT and me are just fine. thankyou


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Didn't I tell you that Sue would shout at you!!! Now I'm being shouted at too just for trying to warn you.
There is no winning [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


kiTTcaTT still not talking :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT said:
> ...


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

well i dont know whats going on at this thread at the moment [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] , kidding, im good for a beehive run anytime!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> well i dont know whats going on at this thread at the moment [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] , kidding, im good for a beehive run anytime!!
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


YES!! Alan [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you on the 20th November


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > well i dont know whats going on at this thread at the moment [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] , kidding, im good for a beehive run anytime!!
> ...


Bad news Dani, me and kiTTcaTT can no longer make the 20th Novemeber, changes in work schedule, sorry. Only chance for us in November is 6th? Sorry its the funny season again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > EDZ26 said:
> ...


Strange: I can't do the 20th November either 

*So, let's go for the 6th November then. * I promise that this is the last change! 6th November, final date [smiley=dude.gif]

I hope that this is also better in relation to David's Skipton Run


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

Possibility of 2 newbies with 1 or 2 cars depending on willing passengers. Iâ€™ve had my Avus & Red s-line for just over a month now and my friend, has had her Misano & Silver s-line (and she got herâ€™s from the same dealer cheaper than me :x ) for just 1 week.

I used to live on the Bredbury/Marple border until last year and am also one of those strange lycra clad cyclists that are sometimes seen holding the traffic up :roll: , so know the area well.

Would be nice to meet and have a chat with a few long term owners. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Orange&Blue said:


> Possibility of 2 newbies with 1 or 2 cars depending on willing passengers. Iâ€™ve had my Avus & Red s-line for just over a month now and my friend, has had her Misano & Silver s-line (and she got herâ€™s from the same dealer cheaper than me :x ) for just 1 week.
> 
> I used to live on the Bredbury/Marple border until last year and am also one of those strange lycra clad cyclists that are sometimes seen holding the traffic up :roll: , so know the area well.
> 
> Would be nice to meet and have a chat with a few long term owners. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Great Orange&Blue,

welcome to the forum and I'm looking forward to meeting you  
Bredbury: that's where one of my son's live; not too far from Wernerth Low


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Orange&Blue said:


> Possibility of 2 newbies with 1 or 2 cars depending on willing passengers. Iâ€™ve had my Avus & Red s-line for just over a month now and my friend, has had her Misano & Silver s-line (and she got herâ€™s from the same dealer cheaper than me :x ) for just 1 week.
> 
> I used to live on the Bredbury/Marple border until last year and am also one of those strange lycra clad cyclists that are sometimes seen holding the traffic up :roll: , so know the area well.
> 
> Would be nice to meet and have a chat with a few long term owners. [smiley=gossip.gif]


We would love to see you at the meet, we are a two TT family and local (relatively speaking anyway). I am sure that you will enjoy the runs and with any luck you can show us some new ones.  :lol: 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I am now confirmed for the 6th with Geoff as my Co-pilot.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> I am now confirmed for the 6th with Geoff as my Co-pilot.
> 
> Steve


Good news, Steve
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'll pre-order the waffles for Geoff :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> I am now confirmed for the 6th with Geoff as my Co-pilot.
> 
> Steve


Great news Steve (& Geoff) , now Dani which car will Steve arrive in A4, A3, TT........ not owned an A6 for a couple of months?? We should maybe run a card, taking bets!!!!   :lol:

One of these times Steve I bet you will come in one of your cars and go home in a new one? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> now Dani which car will Steve arrive in A4, A3, TT........


Only two of them? It'll be the TT me thinks :roll:



ObiWan said:


> One of these times Steve I bet you will come in one of your cars and go home in a new one? 8)


We could always start/finish our cruise at Links Audi; they have loads of nice cars around atm :lol: 
And I know they will put on some food/drinks for us 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

[/quote]
We could always start/finish our cruise at Links Audi; they have loads of nice cars around atm :lol: 
And I know they will put on some food/drinks for us 8)[/quote]

I think that this would be a very bad idea!

I think I would need a new wife if I swap the cars too often. 

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > We could always start/finish our cruise at Links Audi; they have loads of nice cars around atm :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You already change your cars more often than some people change their underwear - respect!!! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will book tables tomorrow. Anyone else up for this mini meet?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Dani, sorry i cant make the 6th, meant to post earlier, sorry!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Dani, sorry i cant make the 6th, meant to post earlier, sorry!!
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Big shame, Alan.

I guess it's this time of year :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

What time we meeting Dani and where? No flood warnings anywhere yet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> What time we meeting Dani and where? No flood warnings anywhere yet?


It's either 1pm at the Legh Arms or for a coffee ~ 12 noon at our house 

It was pretty horrendous driving down from your place last night and I thought A3DFU would be swept of the road 

It's bad here atm, but hopefully o.k. on Sunday? If not I'll bring the boyancy aids and fins :wink: :roll: [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We will be at your for 12:00 with our swimsuits at the ready [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> We will be at your for 12:00 with our swimsuits at the ready [smiley=fireman.gif]


I shall run a hot bath :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

My apologies for not letting you know of my non-attendance but I was intending to come along upto late Saturday evening.

Sunday was spent in Wigan Infirmary as Grandmother had been rushed in with pneumonia (family bedside vigil etc.) 

She seems to be getting better now though 

Iâ€™ll keep my eye open for the next meet 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Orange&Blue said:


> My apologies for not letting you know of my non-attendance but I was intending to come along upto late Saturday evening.
> 
> Sunday was spent in Wigan Infirmary as Grandmother had been rushed in with pneumonia (family bedside vigil etc.)
> 
> ...


Sorry you could not make the meet and hope that your grandmother makes a speedy and complete recovery.

Look forward to seeing you next time


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks again Dani for a great run and meal. The scenery was just incredible. I actually saw some this time   8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Orange&Blue said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for not letting you know of my non-attendance but I was intending to come along upto late Saturday evening.
> ...


I'll second this, David.

I hope your nan will be better soon 



ObiWan said:


> Thanks again Dani for a great run and meal. The scenery was just incredible. I actually saw some this time   8)


It's because my lowered car is still getting used to the bumps in the roads and I'm trundling  
I promise that won't last too long


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Dani, maybe you should go to Spec Savers to get your suspension checked then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hi Dani, maybe you should go to Spec Savers to get your suspension checked then :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just watch it!!! All I will say is *THURSDAY* muahhhh :roll: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

